# Greetings from Albania



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

We have survived the first five days in Albania, just. The roads have to be seen to be believed. I think Mercedes are using Albania as a testing ground for their cars, there are literally hundreds most being driven by kamikaze drivers.

We are having a weekends rest before venturing into Montenegro on Monday. We are on a site near Shkoder that is run by a Dutch family, wifi included in price and an excellent restaurant as well.

Albania is a grim country a huge construction site in many places but the people are fantastic.

We ambled up the west coast and saw some of the few unspoilt beaches left in Europe, soon to be spoilt?

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I envy your travels Don and good luck to you wherever you go. Seeing you pop up on here reminded me of seeing a vast list of european health authorities, was it you as author?, if so as i cannot find it on MMM wonder if you can let us know .


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Don,

Good to hear your trip is going well  

Albania sounds a interesting place. These days the Dutch seem to run campsites everywhere in Eastern Europe 

Can you bring some warm weather back with you - minus 3 forecast for Yorkshire next week  

keep safe 

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

teal said:


> I envy your travels Don and good luck to you wherever you go. Seeing you pop up on here reminded me of seeing a vast list of european health authorities, was it you as author?, if so as i cannot find it on MMM wonder if you can let us know .


Hi ,

I did compile the original list and you can find it HERE

Regards

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Take care there, Don. The terrible roads are one thing, but the maniac drivers much worse. When I was there I was grateful I got out alive. Bring me back a concrete dome; they have a few to spare.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Take care there, Don. The terrible roads are one thing, but the maniac drivers much worse. When I was there I was grateful I got out alive. Bring me back a concrete dome; they have a few to spare.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

In the south it was Albanians and Greek drivers trying to kill one another, in the north it's the same with the Italians.

Those Mercedes must be built like tanks to take the hammering they get here.

I drive very cautiously having only third party cover. I will be a lot happier when I cross the border into Croatia and have full cover.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Good to hear your trip is going well
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

It's 16C here at 22.40,  I'll be home the first week in June when I hope the weather there will have warmed up a bit.

Regards

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Don, good to hear you are enjoying Albania. Sounds like nothing has changed except they've swapped old Chinese trucks and buses for the Mercs that seem to disappear from Italy in large numbers. One must see, if you haven't already, is Kruje. Keep safe.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

eddied said:


> Ciao Don, good to hear you are enjoying Albania. Sounds like nothing has changed except they've swapped old Chinese trucks and buses for the Mercs that seem to disappear from Italy in large numbers. One must see, if you haven't already, is Kruje. Keep safe.
> saluti,
> eddied


Hi edd,

We missed Kruje.  but got a look at Berat.

It took me some time to work out that "****et" meant for sale, I saw the sign in many cars. 

Regards

Don


----------

